# Task Manager Freezes/does not work.



## bakey

Hi I was wondering if someone could help me fix this its making me go crazy, I noticed I can't live without task manager, so I press alt+ctr+delete I choose start task manager and the task manager pops up but then freeze's and a window pops up saying "Windows task manager gas stopped working" when I choose "check online for a solution" nothing happens it just closes. Under the problem details it says this:


Code:


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	taskmgr.exe
  Application Version:	6.1.7600.16385
  Application Timestamp:	4a5bc3ee
  Fault Module Name:	taskmgr.exe
  Fault Module Version:	6.1.7600.16385
  Fault Module Timestamp:	4a5bc3ee
  Exception Code:	c0000005
  Exception Offset:	000000000000d291
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	6d1b
  Additional Information 2:	6d1b0fa04cd4668f1c60a18f6182d18d
  Additional Information 3:	766f
  Additional Information 4:	766f84c2b712029d1b8322f43d1c0d96

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt










I have no clue whats the problem....not much of a tech guy.


----------



## reventon

Do you go to launch *Task Manager* for a purpose? (ie; to kill a program?)

If so - then that crash is probably related to the program that originally crashed.

Run this program (an alternate Task Manager) and see if it has the same problem - http://live.sysinternals.com/procexp.exe


----------



## bakey

I go there to end processes (I like to keep my computer low on usage) your alternate task manager does not crash/freeze and kills everything fine so I guess I'll use that instead ^^ thanks lots!


----------



## reventon

Well I would consider using ProcExp instead of TaskMgr to be a temporary fix. The underlying problem is still there.

Run SFC

START -> type *cmd.exe* -> Right-click -> run as admin -> type *sfc /scannow* -> after scan restart computer.


----------

